# DIY: How to Make and Advanced Misting System for Reptiles and Amphibians (Mistking Re



## pocketbattleship (May 19, 2008)

*Video* How to Make an Advanced Misting System
Hi Guys

After a huge amount of research and trial and error, I have finally cracked it and have made a video on how to REPLICATE the mist king. This will save you £135 and it is really easy. Please give it a like and a share, it took me ages! Really happy to have worked out how to do it and I'm proud that my video is the only one on the internet on how to actually make a mistking style system. Really hope this helps everyone, and I hope my teaching can benefit Reptile and Amphibians lives around the globe! I know you'll love it 
https://youtu.be/Chx_zctsh5c


----------



## kyspraggs (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice one, will definitely be giving this a go


----------



## Carson (Jul 4, 2017)

Great video, thanks for sharing :2thumb:


----------



## Albarep1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this I've been looking for a way to diy my own misting system but have been scared to try it out as I wasn't 100% sure of everything I'd need , this video has covered all of that, I'm going to start sourcing all of the equipment and get this built


----------



## Albarep1 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have just ordered all the parts I need for this, massun 24v 60w 5lph pump £15 . adjustable 6mm twin nozzle £8 and 2m of black PVC tubing £4 , I even treated myself to a hose cutter for £1 lol I have a spare AC/DC adaptor so don't need to buy a new one, if this works which I expect it will that'll be an automated mist system and one happy cham for less than £30 , thanks again


----------

